# Clamps are EXPENSIVE!!!!



## Bigg081 (Mar 1, 2021)

We all know the saying: "You can never have too many clamps!" Well the industry is taking advantage of us and our forever need for more clamps! They are SO expensive and you can't just use one type! 

Ok, rant over...kinda...

Looking for advice and experience. I know that brand names like Bessey and Bora are really good. I have heard that Jorgensons are decent too. I have some of the smaller Irwin F-style quick clamps and they work just fine. But its time that I get some parallel clamps and upgrade my collect from Harbor Freight...I KNOW I KNOW! Don't judge! The price is just too good and to be honest the small F-style (non-quick) aren't too bad for little projects. 

Does anyone have a brand that they love and happens to be a bit more affordable? All advice and opinions are welcome.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 1, 2021)

My favorite clamps are these. Made in the USA in Dubuque, Iowa.

As far as parallel clamps go, I really like Bessey K-Body Revo. Not cheap, but they work well. I would like to eventually get some more.

I've got some Jet parallel clamps and I regret buying them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2021)

It's almost a carbon copy of Matt's post for me. I own 15 of those same clamps he referenced, got in on a group buy. Love them, they are excellent. My wife got me a 4 pack of the Bessey parallel clamps for Christmas one year. They are okay, but too expensive and cumbersome to use for what I do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2021)

My favorite are used. I finally have more than I need. I bought over 90 at a going out of biz sale. $225. Good ole heavy American steel.. 
Craig's list is your friend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 1, 2021)

@Sprung , @Tony Those bar clamps look well made, even in the pictures. I'll def grab some! 

@Mike1950 Need to look around Craigslist and Facebook market more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2021)

I have some rocer bar clamps that are very similar to the ones Matt mentioned. You can't beat the strength of a good old pipe clamp, and their cheap. I have some jogenson bar clamps that I like, they are pretty stout and heavy duty. Nope, I can't justify the cost of Bessy's either. For quick grip clamps I love the Irwin's.
That reminds me......I bought a bucket full of pipe clamp heads at an auction.......now where did I put those?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 1, 2021)

Many years ago, I was making lots of tables and I invested in a Plano Wall Mounted clamp set (see stock photo). It's only for edge gluing flat panels but it was well worth the investment. For case gluing, I use Bessey parallel and Record bar clamps. It does take more than two hands on many cases due to the weight of the clamps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Many years ago, I was making lots of tables and I invested in a Plano Wall Mounted clamp set (see stock photo). It's only for edge gluing flat panels but it was well worth the investment. For case gluing, I use Bessey parallel and Record bar clamps. It does take more than two hands on many cases due to the weight of the clamps.
> 
> View attachment 204337


I've thought about getting a setup like that for my cutting boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 1, 2021)

Tony said:


> I've thought about getting a setup like that for my cutting boards.


I used them for a couple of cutting boards I made for Christmas gifts. Worked great and I didn't have to waste time trying to keep the pieces all in line. Got for it. You will only need the basic three clamp kit. https://www.ebay.com/itm/221224232795

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 3, 2021)

Has anyone every heard of EHOMA? Learned about them recently. They are available at WoodCraft and the guy there (who actually knows what he is talking about) saw me looking at the Bessey clamps and told me to go with the EHOMA. He has been building custom furniture for decades and makes a point to try the items in the store. He loves them and said he will recommend them to everyone. 
I asked if he would buy more and he said NOPE! I was a bit taken back, but he laughed and said...."I've been building furniture and cabinets for years...the day I need more clamps then I have will be scary!" But he also said if he needed more he would get these. 
@Sprung and @Tony , I asked if he had heard of the the Universal Bar Clamps you both suggested and he had. He thinks they are great for the proper application. 
Love that I have such a great source of knowledge here and now a trustworthy source at my WoodCraft.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2021)

Ive tried not to use anything that my grandad did not. He was a millworker and cabinetmaker for 60 years and all he used were pipe clamps and the wood handscrew clamps. Guess what I use? Mainly because when I started 45 years ago, not much else was available and they were cheap. And I could have any length I wanted by screwing in another piece of pipe. Now are they the best - I have no idea - I've used nothing else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 3, 2021)

Bigg081 said:


> saw me looking at the Bessey clamps and told me to go with the EHOMA


Shane, did he say why he felt these were better?


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 3, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Shane, did he say why he felt these were better?


Not better but equal. Price tag made them better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 8, 2021)

First time using the EHOMA clamps and they are a dream. Easy to use and they stay parallel. I even jointed and cut a few 2x4s and clamped them together as tight as I could and the clamps still stayed parallel. They claim 1556 lbs in total force, but I doubt I could ever get them that tight. 

I am not a clamp expert but I will buy more and would be confident in recommending them. 

@Sprung @Tony , I bought 6 of the Universal clamps y'all recommend as well. Although I have not used them yet, they quality seems really nice. Definitely appreciate how light they are. Thanks again for the recommendation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

